# Venison Sausage Recipe



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a really good recipe for venison sausage? My family has an old recipe that we have had for a long time, but I must admit it is not that good. My father-in-law thinks it is great but I am hoping for better. I really like the recipe that Jr.'s Smokehouse uses out in Mackay Texas on US Highway 59, but of course they are not going to give it to me. Any good recipes that you can share will be appreciated.


----------



## flattystalker (Apr 16, 2010)

go to Texas Bowhunter .com site , forum , recipies , Mesquite Coutry has a spreadsheet with several good recipies


----------



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## troutklr (Mar 2, 2012)

x2 on Mesquite Country's recipes, I've done a few of them and all have turned out awesome!


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

From Mesquite Country. They are good and the spreadsheet really helps out


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*Dobesh*

Dobesh, you will like it. Allied Kenco has it. or got to Treashwig st and get it from Larry Dobesh at R and D


----------

